# A moment of silence for my B14



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey what up guys I would just like to have a moment of silence for my 200sx Wed. I got in a car crash and the right side of my car is gone some lady hit the middle of my car going like 25 mph or so she fed it up pretty good my right door is gone fender and back ill take some pics and show u guys its like 2,453.66 to get fixed and trust me she will pay every peny of it!


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

damn sorry to hear that bro, as long as your okay, yes make her pay


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

sorry to hear that good luck on fixin her up


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

hope that cunt pays every last penny


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

*lowers hat*



oh and are you sXe?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

proof that women can't drive...

not decisive in any way...just proves that at least one woman can't drive. hehe.

i shall send your car roses every day til it is well again.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I hate ppl who can't drive, JEEZ, I hope u get ur car back as good as NEW


----------



## nemui_panda (Aug 22, 2004)

If you think this story is bad, I've got one to boot.

A friend and I were at my house to just hang out and do a little drinking. Not even half way into our first round of drinks, we heard a smash from outside. A drunk driver smashed into my friends 91 Laser crushing his driver side door and fender.

EDIT: Yes, into my driveway. I don't live on a city street. We have a driveway that can hold about 12 cars. So for a driver to come into my driveway and still smash something is quite an accomplishment.

As if that's not bad enough, the driver tried to back out of my drive way and get away. My brother ran out and caught them. It was a woman in her mid 40s. The cops came soon after and the husband claimed he was driving. They never gave the woman a breathalizer, but it was obvious she was drunk. Blah blah blah.

In the end, he got $1,100 for his door and fender. He got a new door for $50 and is waiting on a fender. Paint and labor is free. I have pictures if anyone cares enough.

Oh - last weekend, my grandmother was trying to pull into our drive way from the road and was rear ended while waiting for a car to pass on the opposite side. She had her turn signal on and everything. And again - a woman in her 40s or 50s. My gram drives an '03 Jag X-Type. I can't wait to see the bill for that one.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yep, women can't drive. thats why it scares me that all the soccer moms are buying ford and chevy tanks and im sitting in my little hot wheels toy.

what gets me the most is when they do something wrong and then become mad at you as if you did something wrong. 

one time at a 4 way stop a woman in her ford tank rolled up to a stop sighn at about the same time i did. i stopped, started to roll backwards then started to go through the intersection. she NEVER stopped at all, and started to go again, i almost got hit but managed to escape the enslaught of steel and stupidity(thank you SR20!). 

i looked back and she was shaking her fist at me as if i did something wrong! 

if you're going to be a bad driver, at least do it right and get a camero and put straight pipes on it!(or drive something that will go smashy smashy against my car)

EDIT: oh i have a drunk person story too. One night i was sitting in the den and heard a loud thud on the wall. i went outside with a flashlight and say a man climbing into or out of my window well(i couldn't tell, i just ran back in and called the cops). after the cops arrived and questioned the man we found out what happened...*que dreamy flashback music*

the man had been kicked out of his house by his wife, so he had been bar hopping all night, and after the last bar he decided to go for a walk. he somehow ended up at my house, wich is 5 miles from the nearest bar, and was walking around the retention pond cus i guess it looks pretty to drunken people(not to any normal witted person though!). Then he stumbled upon a racoon and got scared and ran as fast as he could. aparantly as he was looking behind him to survey the distance of the persuer he ran headlong into the side of my house and then fell into the window well(wich is 4 feet deep). 

very kindly the cops let the man on his way...and that was the end of that.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Im one of the few girls who can drive haha. Sorry to hear that though man, lately theres been a hell of a lot of bad drivers around here. Last week I got cut off a couple of times..bitch ass old lady cut right in front of me thinking Im going to see her signal. Crazy shit. Soccer moms + big Suv's = disaster. Always.


----------



## nemui_panda (Aug 22, 2004)

Maybe it's not for the best, but I usually take time to yell at someone for pissing me off. For instance - where I work, there's a way intersection that looks like this:

.... | .. Chesnut St.
___|____ .. Main St.
W .. Where I work.

Now, Chesnut St. has a stop light and no turn on red. So they can't move while Main St. has a green light. The other day, this idiot in a Grand Am was flying down Chesnut and decided to stop almost half way into the intersection. I barely avoided him. Then I stopped and yelled at him for a good 15 seconds. Just a quick example of why PA drivers SUCK!

EDIT: Had to fix my Chesnut St. =\


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

I have an example of my own. I was in the left lane of a 2 lane at a stop light. It turned green and as I got acrossed the intersection I realize there was a station wagon that made a right on the road I was on and pulled into the right lane and with bothering to signal came barrelling into my lane. I dove halfway accrossed the median and she still managed to side swipe me. We pulled into a parking lot up the street and exchanged information. Wasn't too bad but visually didn't look the greatest. I called her insurance company and told them my whole side of the story and they said they needed to talk with that woman and get her side. I kept in touch with nationwide and they said they couldn't get ahold of her cuz she was supposedly away and not responding to messages being left. Finally they called me saying that she finally called and said she didn't see me. The sad part is the agent told me that she had to leave a message saying "call now or you won't have coverage" to get her to respond. Everything got fixed and they even got me a rental(03 Suzuki Aerio) for the period my car was being fixed. I should have called a cop just to get her ass in some shit for it but everything worked out. 

Mitch


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

the other side of the coin-

hot wheels toys are dangerous too! i was comming home from work in my old car ('01 passat 1.8t) and some teenage girl in an eclipse her daddy bought her decided that green meant left turns have the right of way. put my drivers side wheel well into the middle of my engine and bent the frame all to hell and cost me an ambulance ride and it cost her her license... perhaps there is justice in the world. bottom line - idiots can't drive


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

So women can't control their cars, or for that matter those huge SUV’s. What else is new?​


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im really sorry about the car and i am not a fan of woman drivers. i wnet to privat high school so alot of people had really nice cars ie. audi, cadilac, mustang, yada yada so i was going through a green light just like normal and there is a left turn lane with a median right infront of it so if you go in the turn lane and go stright you will run into a curb anywho this stupid fuc# decides she wants to get infront of me so she gos into the turn lane and cuts me off no more than 5in. from my bumper and the same from the curb only to be right in front of me in the school line so i leaned on my horn in the line that was a good 5 min at least :dumbass: good news is 3 days later the totaled her car but her dad let her drive his beutiful vintage stang WTF!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Guess what guys well how i told u guys about me crashing well now she dosent want to pay for it WHAT A BITCH!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

don't you have insurance? let them know what happened and they'll go after her for the money. or get a hold of her insurance company.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

xNISMOB14x said:


> Guess what guys well how i told u guys about me crashing well now she dosent want to pay for it WHAT A BITCH!


So you didn't file a police report and get her insurance information? Bad bad move if not.


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

you should kill her and get her stuff, mail her body my way, Ill make her disappear, then rob her house, is that so wrong?


----------

